# Blazers @ Raptors Game Thread (1/13)



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I saw this cool feature here, and I thought I'd use it for a game thread.

<object id="W47892fda5cd72037" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/47892fda5cd72037" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/47892fda5cd72037" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

<object id="W47892ff83522e71f" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/46099675128398c6/47892ff83522e71f" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/46099675128398c6/47892ff83522e71f" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

This should be a good game early Sunday morning. Hope we start out the road trip in nice fashion. Too bad I'll be traveling and will have to miss it. Go Blazers!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I can't remember the last time Portland was 10 games over .500. That would be a lovely Sunday morning gift.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I will also not be able to watch or listen to the game. Early games are nice sometimes, but not when you have things to do...
This gives me a bad feeling....really. I know that I am not important to the Blazers winning, as I really play no part in it. However, since the streak started I have only missed watching or listening to one game. Anyone want to guess which game that was? The loss to the Jazz. 
Hopefully, we get a win in my absence this time...hehe


tang


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Blake is still questionable, but looks better than he did on Friday, and Brandon should be fine to start according to the recent MB blog entry.

Check out the comment section for MB's run down of the plane's settings, accommodation, etc., It's very interesting.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

7 hours and 12 minutes to tip off. Can't wait. Every game we play has been a new an exciting experience. One night, we're in double overtime. The next game, Webster drops 24 in the 3rd quarter. The next game, Steve Blake drops 20 in the first half. What's next??? 5 in a row, I hope!

Go Blazers!!!!!!!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

NathanLane said:


> 7 hours and 12 minutes to tip off. Can't wait. Every game we play has been a new an exciting experience. One night, we're in double overtime. The next game, Webster drops 24 in the 3rd quarter. The next game, Steve Blake drops 20 in the first half. What's next??? 5 in a row, I hope!
> 
> Go Blazers!!!!!!!


Shoot I should get to bed then...especially since I have to get up at nine freaking thirty to watch this...on a WEEKEND.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Game's on KGW, so I actually get to watch this one.

Nate SHOULD give Sergio some real minutes here, but with Jarrett starting I'm expecting to be down by 10 in the first quarter.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

These early-start games where the home team is the east coast team gives somewhat of an unfair advantage.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Steve Blake warming up right now. Still GTD.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> These early-start games where the home team is the east coast team gives somewhat of an unfair advantage.


I don't know... it's not THAT early. It's only 9:30 our time, and these guys usually practice around that time anyway. If it was like 6am pacific I would tend to agree with you :biggrin:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Alright, here begins eleven days of hell. The truest test of this team in the regular season. Good luck, Blazers. We believe in you.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks like Steve Blake is out for this one, according to Quick on OLive.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> I don't know... it's not THAT early. It's only 9:30 our time, and these guys usually practice around that time anyway. If it was like 6am pacific I would tend to agree with you :biggrin:


It's a 7:30am game for me. Fortunately I'm in a training period right now that requires me to do a Monday to Friday 8-4 sequence rather than my normal three on three off graveyard shift.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sergio is already usually jacked up to play against Calderon et al. Now he'll get some minutes to showcase himself.

Big moment for our boy Serg.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> I don't know... it's not THAT early. It's only 9:30 our time, and these guys usually practice around that time anyway. If it was like 6am pacific I would tend to agree with you :biggrin:


I think players are conditioned for evening games. Getting up at a certain point in the morning, going to morning shoot around. Eating lunch. Afternoon nap. Getting to the arena early for a light workout.

I'm aware that teams are usually at the arena this early, but I think not having an entire day to prepare for the game is probably pretty jarring if you're not used to doing it on a semi-regular basis (as the Raptors are...).


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this game is really going to be tough with Blake out and Roy banged up. I also think the start time will work against us. The last game against Tor at home was really tough and we had to shoot the lights out to win that game. I hope the Blazers get a good start to this road trip.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

good morning


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

we really need sergio to have a great game to take this one. i would guess he gets 20 minutes. which is good because i get to watch the game!


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

lol at odens face. Jack starting at the point..


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Roy Is On His Game!!!


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

2nd foul on pryz


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

this is gonna be a tough game for us


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Who's guarding Parker?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

If they can start hitting those inside or mid-range shots, they'll be okay. They're getting good looks so far.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Ukrainefan said:


> Who's guarding Parker?



Roy


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

with the way the Blazers are shooting the Raptors should be pulling ahead big. If they don't start pulling away they are going to pay. Just as I'm typing this Roy hits a 3. 

"RING IT UP!"


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Those were quite the hops by Roy in intercepting that alley-oop pass to Bosh.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ah.. the big difference between Roy and Jack..
Roy fakes Bosh out of his shoes for a layup last game.
Jack goes in and gets stuff swatted out easily by Bosh.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, Roy really got up there. And hitting the 3 on the other end was a nice touch. 

That Bosh block was pretty good, though. Maybe it's the southpaw in me, but I love watching Bosh play.

Jack's been pretty good so far (blocked shot aside), and Frye's hitting the shot. That will be huge today. The Raptors are leaving everyone open on the pick-and-roll.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah a couple miscues by Jack early. But Roy is having a great 1st quarter, here comes Sergio, lets go on a run.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Sergio should torch Martin.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice play there by Outlaw.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Damn, Portland is just ice cold again.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

nice push in the back and no call there on that fast break. LA alomst ended up in the front row.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

We are having some great looks, but CANT SEEM TO FINISH AROUND THE RIM!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Good job Jarrett Jack. Another block on your weak layup attempt. 0 points in the second quarter.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Alex, you should call out pretty much every other Blazer this quarter if you're dishing the complaints. No one else has made a shot so far in the second.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

wastro said:


> Damn, Portland is just ice cold again.


Yes... but remember that the Blazers are a second half team. If the Raptors don't get a bigger lead Portland will (hopefully) pull away.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

wastro said:


> Hey Alex, you should call out pretty much every other Blazer this quarter if you're dishing the complaints. No one else has made a shot so far in the second.


Nah, I just want to complain about Jack's 0-5 shooting including two layups and a wide-open three. haha.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Steve Blake is being missed right now...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That's how you finish some layups and a jumper courtesy of Brandon Roy


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Just to answer any lingering questions, no. No, there is nothing Roy can't do.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Roy is scorching. Both Sergio and Jack have played poorly.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Roy is getting hot... Heard he was having an MRI and that is my he was not at the Season ticket Holder Party the other night. With him starting and playing well I'm guessing everything is cool.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy, our savior. 3 straight shots to bring us within 2.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ha. Roy for MVP and for All-Star signs popping up in other arenas now. Sweet!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The guys on Courtside said Roy didn't have an MRI. Someone else on the board just said he was at the doctor during the season ticket holder party, which doesn't necessarily mean he was getting an MRI.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thank you Travis! Take some pressure off of Roy


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Geez, this game is entertaining all of a sudden. No one hit a shot during the first half of this quarter. Now, no one can miss.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Jack again at the buzzer!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

SWEEET buzzer beating 3 by Jack!!! Go Blazers!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

My first thought when Jarrett hit that 3:

"Just when I think you couldn't possibly be any dumber, you go and do something like this…and totally redeem yourself!"


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice pass, Jack. Nice three off one foot. It's huge that we've hit buzzer beaters at the end of both quarters.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Toronto's a tough team. Sort of reminds me of our team with good players who know their roles, and do them well.
It's going to be a tough second half.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

what a shot bu jarett , we can beat them la has to show up in the 2nd half


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

wastro said:


> The guys on Courtside said Roy didn't have an MRI. Someone else on the board just said he was at the doctor during the season ticket holder party, which doesn't necessarily mean he was getting an MRI.


Well that is what I heard... not saying it was any insider info but it doesn't matter. He is playing and scoring and everything else he does well. 

Hey Chuck Swirsky... Those 18 first half points are for you!


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

wastro said:


> My first thought when Jarrett hit that 3:
> 
> "Just when I think you couldn't possibly be any dumber, you go and do something like this…and totally redeem yourself!"


Haha... I was going to post that same quote.:cheer:


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Blazers success means no Steal of the Game available.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> Hey Chuck Swirsky... Those 18 first half points are for you!


haha.
Brandon Roy: 18 points, 7-9 FG, 2-2 3PT, 2-2 FT, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 reb, 0 TO

Andrea Bargnani: 4 points, 2-4 FG, 0-1 3PT, 1 reb, 0 assists, 0 steals, 1 TO

Plus Roy drew the offensive foul on Bargnani. What a mismatch...


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

FairWeather said:


> Blazers success means no Steal of the Game available.


All the home games are selling out HAHA gotta love it.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sigh.... Jarrett Jack. :whatever:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Driew said:


> All the home games are selling out HAHA gotta love it.


Yeah, that's crazy. I'm buying tickets to games now a month in advance to games I want to go to now. Anything upcoming is all sold out unless I want to pay like 200 bucks for a ticket.. and no way..


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm glad the days of those nearly half-empty home games have come to an end. Those were depressing.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack and Aldridge needs to step up in the 2nd half. Jack is 1 of 8 from the field (his buzzer beater was his only basket) and Aldridge 2 out of 7.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> Yeah, that's crazy. I'm buying tickets to games now a month in advance to games I want to go to now. Anything upcoming is all sold out unless I want to pay like 200 bucks for a ticket.. and no way..


I bought season tickets this year and after the news on Oden I was asked a hundred times if I was going to ask for my money back. I said no of course and now the team is backing up my no answer. The games being sold out makes the games more fun... Hearing the "lets go Blazers" chants all over brings back some _Blazermania_ memories.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> Yeah, that's crazy. I'm buying tickets to games now a month in advance to games I want to go to now. Anything upcoming is all sold out unless I want to pay like 200 bucks for a ticket.. and no way..


How about $100 a ticket? :lol:


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Aldridge is 3-9 tonight. It seems like whenever a game is on national TV (this one is on Canadian tv, so it counts I guess 1/2) he struggles. That is worrisome.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Jarrett might not be able to hit a shot to save his life, but he's making some good passes.

Good start to the second half.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

"should I take it... no... should I... well no... OK!" B ROY is my Hero!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Besides Roy, we cant score for **** to day.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd like to get Frye in there. Aldridge is playing like crap while Frye had some good shots earlier in the game.

Bosh just had Roy on him in the block and he took a turning fadeaway baseline jumper. That would be frustrating if I were a Toronto fan.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

It's amazing we're even in this game, only Roy and Przbilla are having good games; I''d like to see Jones playing more and Jack less.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

REVERSE DUNK by Martell!!!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Martell dribbling and creating his own jumper, SWISH!!!


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

come on Przybilla... One more basket and one more board and its back to back double doubles!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

marty heating up , man blazers have to check caleron hes a stud


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

For as poorly as Jack has shot, he does have 6 boards and 5 assists with just a single TO.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

BengalDuck said:


> Aldridge is 3-9 tonight. It seems like whenever a game is on national TV (this one is on Canadian tv, so it counts I guess 1/2) he struggles. That is worrisome.



He had 27 on Duncan on TNT opening night.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

7 rebounds for Jack now


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

You know what? Never mind.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

joel NOW please


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

wastro said:


> You know what? Never mind.


yeah thanks... nice edit.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Man, it's almost like a game of who's going to make the first mistake this quarter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Good game so far.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

No Joel or Channing? I don't know about that, Nate ...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

THis sucks. Frye was nailing them, why take him out?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

wastro said:


> No Joel or Channing? I don't know about that, Nate ...


Good point. Lamarcus just can't get anything going. Joel and Channing are both having much better games.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

what scares me is Roy is banged up and contiues to get up slow. This is the first game of a long road trip so take it easy brandon!


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

So who else wants Roy to stop anguishing in pain every time he falls to the ground?  

And now Outlaw is hurt. And we're down 6.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Its slipping away... time for Roy to take over NOW!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nate is stubborn about sticking to his rotation. He trusts his lineup for the end of games. Except Jones isn't out there. Must be hurt.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I just do not understand McMillain's undying devotion to Jarrett Jack... He is awful. That's not an exaggeration either... he is absolutely terrible and I wish Nate would stop playing him. Play Roy at the point and put someone else in. You don't need Jack in there just because Steve Blake is injured.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah.... I wish Nate left in Frye.
And gotta love Jack's continuing stellar play.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wastro said:


> Man, it's almost like a game of who's going to make the first mistake this quarter.




nate already did. joel is +9 in this game for a reason - he allows everyone else to play better perimeter defense.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Even Rice is saying that Portland is better with Joel in there today.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Martell and James Jones in the game at the same time. This is rare. We need some 3 pt shooting


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

james jones is open in the corner!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

If Portland ends up losing, though, it's not all Nate's fault. Martell, LaMarcus, Jack and Jones all missed a ton of shots.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Having Blake out really messed up the rotation. No fault to him, but it's sort of thrown things off.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Huge 3 by Webster.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Well it appears that the road trip won't start off with a W.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Here we go. Need some defensive stops..


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Down 4 with 2:00 to go


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That was not a good matchup with Travis on Bosh. They need to switch Frye onto him, or go offense-defense subs.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't blame Jack, it's not hit fault that he sucks... I blame Nate for playing him. Notice how we start scoring with Roy running the point.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

25.5 seconds is a long time.. let's go Blazers


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Portland behind 2 with 25.5 seconds left and Toronto has the ball. Portland has a slim chance of winning this one now.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

have to foul now. don't wait.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

22.8 seconds left and down 4. We need a semi-miracle now to win this.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

give it to Roy for 3 here


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

wait... jones is due.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! 3 pointer by OUtlaw and a foul for a possible 4 point play


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Are You ******* Kidding Me?!?!?!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Tied at 93. I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!!!


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Jesus. Now I might get my hopes up.

WHAT A HUGE PLAY!


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

holy crap, Outlaw!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Toronto has the ball with 16.6 seconds remaining. Portland needs some good D here.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Bosh misses and we go to OT!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

:jawdrop:


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

man that was an ugly last play to try and win it imo.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Ot baby send me to work with a win , travis is the man


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh my.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Unfrickingbelievable. Outlaw is the most clutch player in the league.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Travis Outlaw!! YES!

Another MEMORABLE moment to add to this streak.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Bosh has played 45 minutes... maybe a little tired for OT!!!

This would be huge if t hey can pull this out. That Outlaw four point play has to be demoralizing. Wish I could see this game (although Chargers are on simultaneously).


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

What an amazing 4 point play!


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Who needs Redd? Wholly :worthy:

CF's dunk was a amazing.

Go get them..


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Outlaw with the 1st bucket of the OT


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe it. I went to the football game thinking there was no way with a four point deficit...

Come back, it's tied, and my TIVO stopped recording with 10 seconds left!!!!!!


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Jesus. What a good OT so far. 99-99.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

It sure is fun when the refs let these teams play. There's been a lot of banging on the inside this game - both ways - but overall the refs have done a good job of not changing the game tempo. 

Bosh is way stronger than Aldridge and thus can get to the hoop easier and go up stronger. LA will need to hit the weights in the next couple of years to develop the range in his game that Bosh currently has.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

23.3 seconds left, tied 101, Raptors with the ball. Boy, what a game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Ouch. 3 pointer by Calderon.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well that kinda sucked.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Blazers just can't get a stop in OT.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Miracalous 3 by ROY!!!!! Career high, tied game with 2 seconds left.


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Omg What A Game


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gotta not let them win at the buzzer.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

b roy is a superstar oh my god


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

they deserve this


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

defense defense


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Amazing game. Roy was way out there when he hit that


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

please put joel in the game


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This is the biggest defensive stop Portland needs to make. 2 seconds left for Toronto for a last shot.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Double Ot


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Double OT!~


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

2 OT, just like our last road game


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

I :heart: Brandon Roy


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

****t how are we gonna have any legs for tmrw


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Boy does toronto suck at planning plays to win the game?

Anyway 2OT


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

You know, that Roy guy is pretty good.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

cimalee said:


> please put joel in the game


I know.. Why is he sitting?
We need interior d. Great game. We'll win it in the second OT.:lol::lol::clap:


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This team does some of the most unbelievable things that I've ever seen on a basketball court. Unlikely plays happen regularly.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

WTF his foot was on the line.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Toronto coaching staff must suck they had a foul to give before Roy had the 3.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Uh oh. Portland down 4 with 4 minutes left. We need to score a bucket here.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

BengalDuck said:


> WTF his foot was on the line.


that was BS...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

put joel in the check bosh he has the first 4 in the Ot


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

BengalDuck said:


> WTF his foot was on the line.


yeah i believe he was when i saw it live.. sucks anyways


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

BengalDuck said:


> WTF his foot was on the line.


I remember thinking when he hit that that it was a 2 and being surprised when they called it 3. Doubt we can protest it or anything. Technically, we won this.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

cimalee said:


> put joel in the check bosh he has the first 4 in the Ot


Who would you pull?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jarret with the huge 3


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack= clutch


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

2 minutes and down 3


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

When was the last time Joel got in? The 3rd quarter? Does Nate think we should keep giving up these easy close-range shots because we don't want to lose any long rebounds off of jumpers? WTF?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Some bad defense right there by Portland. Easy jam for Parker and now we're behind by 3


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

BengalDuck said:


> When was the last time Joel got in? The 3rd quarter? Does Nate think we should keep giving up these easy close-range shots because we don't want to lose any long rebounds off of jumpers? WTF?


he's not hurt is he?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Please put in Joel! They are waltzing down the lane!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd put Joel in for Webster...


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

C'mon Blazers. Now Toronto has the ball, up 3 with 52.3 seconds left


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

4 blocks on Jack already


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

they have done it twice... please do it again.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

23 seconds, trailing by 5. Looks like they may be out of miracles now.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

This team plays with a lot of heart. IF we lose, there should be no shame. Just couldn't get the stops at the right time.
But I appreciate the guys' effort.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

damn


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What bull**** refereeing.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Toronto wins...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow. A couple BS calls in this game by the refs.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> Jack= clutch


I was wrong we'll lose in the second OT but jack=sucks. He made one three but he sucks as a PG. he has no clue how to run a team. I hope we have a chance to pick a good PG to back up Blake and take over in two years. We could trade Jack to move up in the draft.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> Jack= clutch


Are you kidding?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Sounds like the refs got a nice X-Mas card from the Raptors this year.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

they tired... made it exciting... whatever... I'm going back to bed.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

If Joel isn't injured I don't understand this at all.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Protest that game from when Calderon hit that "three."
Roy hit a real three after that one. Blazers win.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Bosh was absolutely killing us on that switch with Brandon Roy. I haven't seen us play this poorly on defense since we started our streak. 

I also was very unhappy with McMillain's coaching tonight. Not sure what was going on.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well that sucks, but it shows that the team isn't a crappy team anymore. 

They need to respond strong against the Nets. Starting the trip 0-2 is not a good sign.


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

I wonder if McMillian even considered using Joel to stop the easy baskets. LA is really soft. Jack should never get another start. Discouraging loss.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Wow. A couple BS calls in this game by the refs.




Don't blame the refs. Where was Joel?=coahing.

Our PG play was horrible. We missed Blake. We were on the road. The refs give some home cooking to the Raptors but that had nothing to do with the out come. We had many chances. I beleive we missed Joel and I would have given Sergio a short run in the fourth and see if we could stop the bleeding and keep the raptors down on the scoreboard.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Bosh was absolutely killing us on that switch with Brandon Roy. I haven't seen us play this poorly on defense since we started our streak.
> 
> I also was very unhappy with McMillain's coaching tonight. Not sure what was going on.


Yeah, they didn't make any adjustment to that at all, which was frustrating. It was the same thing over and over.
Oh well...


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> he's not hurt is he?





alext42083 said:


> Protest that game from when Calderon hit that "three."
> Roy hit a real three after that one. Blazers win.


They should try to protest that, but I'm almost positive it won't work as it was a referee's mistake.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

agreed, the refs weren't the problem. Missing Blake was a problem, but Toronto just hit clutch shots and rebounded a TON better.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Clearly a mistake by McMillan not to play Joel late, but to say the referees had no impact on the outcome is denying the obvious. Late in OT, they literally gave the other team an extra point. That simply should not happen as that can actually be reviewed to see if it was a three or not.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

RW#30 said:


> Don't blame the refs. Where was Joel?=coahing.
> 
> Our PG play was horrible. We missed Blake. We were on the road. The refs give some home cooking to the Raptors but that had nothing to do with the out come. We had many chances. I beleive we missed Joel and I would have given Sergio a short run in the fourth and see if we could stop the bleeding and keep the raptors down on the scoreboard.


I'm not blaming the refs solely for the loss... but Calderon's "three" and with Bosh blatantly fouling Martell at the end was a little ridiculous.

There's a lot of things to point to. I'm just venting a bit, haven't been used to losing in a month or so.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

My Ed O post of the day: 

The energy wasted on this loss is going to haunt us. Probably to the tune of 5 losses on this trip.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

RipCity9 said:


> That simply should not happen as that can actually be reviewed to see if it was a three or not.


Only on a last second shot can they review to make sure it counted and was indeed a three. That was not a last second shot.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I was proud that we didn't just roll over, but I don't understand how we were the ones who looked out of gas at the end. Did Bosh EVER sit?

Also, Brandon Roy is an All-Star. Pass it on.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

great game by portland, two of the most exciting teams in the league... the game was amazing, i knew outlaw was going to be clutch...

good to see SOME blazers fans actually watched the game.. it came down to execution, if anyone recieved a gift today it was the blazers on the missed calls.. ball out of bounds off outlaw, outlaw fouls a delino three, frye travels on a jump shot .. Non-calls.. 

you didn't forgot toronto had 47 wins last season did you?.. and we actually have started this year better.. we get momentum as the season goes on. if it was not for injuries & poor play to begin the season, our record would look much more polished then 20-17... nothing to be ashamed of portland.. you did not lose to a bad team

roy is amazing, & outlaw was crazy as i predicted.. Portland will be one of the top 10 teams in the league for the next 10 years.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

We lost becasue joel never saw the court again and becasue the ref's cain't tell the difference between a two or three. I really wish they would just send in footage im not saying that I want the game to be replayed but that was ahorrible call his toes where totally over the line. And at the end of the game webster was fouled and I think the refs dident call it becasue they wanted the game to be over


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

southeasy said:


> great game by portland, two of the most exciting teams in the league... the game was amazing, i knew outlaw was going to be clutch...
> 
> good to see SOME blazers fans actually watched the game.. it came down to execution, if anyone recieved a gift today it was the blazers on the missed calls.. ball out of bounds off outlaw, outlaw fouls a delino three, frye travels on a jump shot .. Non-calls..
> 
> ...


I wasn't unhappy with the refs. There were a lot of non-calls for both teams. I thought they were pretty even in that regard.

My complaint is with Jarrett Jack's playing time and Joel Przybilla's lack there of.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Tomorrow becomes a must-win after this loss.


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course that's disappointing, that miscalled 3. But then everything would have changed...maybe Portland wouldn't have shot their 3 if they didn't need that to tie it.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

wastro said:


> Tomorrow becomes a must-win after this loss.


I'm trying to think of a single sentient organism that reads the board and doesn't already know this.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I'm trying to think of a single sentient organism that reads the board and doesn't already know this.


It's far from the worst thing that's been posted on this board.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I'm trying to think of a single sentient organism that reads the board and doesn't already know this.


I wouldn't call tomorrow's game a "must-win". Short-handed, coming off of double OT, and playing a decent Nets team doesn't make this one a must for me.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I call it a must-win, because you don't want to go into Boston with a two-game losing streak. Maybe I'm pessimistic, but I'm already chalking up the Boston game as a loss. Miami and Orlando are both winnable, but I'd like to have at least SOME momentum going into Boston, or else I worry about the snowball effect.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Great game -- too bad the Blazers couldn't win.

One thing that was different in this game than any game I have seen in the last 20 is that the Blazers played a bad 4th quarter. I was disappointed with the end of the 2nd OT -- If Outlaw secures that board, the 2nd OT would have been a lot closer


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Zybot said:


> Great game -- too bad the Blazers couldn't win.


yup very entertaining, great effort, it could have gone either way several times...

Toronto's outside shooting rendered the Blazers zone D a lot less effective... and on the other end Aldridge, Jack, and Webster were scattershots. Calderon impressed me.

STOMP


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

After this game I am as disappointed as the next Blazers fan, but this games will make us better. Yes it will hurt us and set us back on our playoff run. The other hand this is the game that will make us mentally though like San Antonio. Down by 5 with 45 seconds left and the Raptors having the ball.. WOW. This team has stones. I am not a Nate basher but I am very disappointed with his rotation today. Bosh drove 20 times to the middle of the floor with no one able to push him or force him off the block in the second half or OT. Also the Parker dunk would have never happened if Joel were in there. This was Jack's worse game imo. He played awful.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Great game. Too bad we lost, but a great game nonetheless.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice to see the effort, but man, that's the worst type of game to lose in the first game of a 7 game road trip.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

southeasy said:


> great game by portland, two of the most exciting teams in the league... the game was amazing, i knew outlaw was going to be clutch...
> 
> good to see SOME blazers fans actually watched the game.. it came down to execution, if anyone recieved a gift today it was the blazers on the missed calls.. ball out of bounds off outlaw, outlaw fouls a delino three, frye travels on a jump shot .. Non-calls..
> 
> ...


I respect Toronto. Of all the games on our 13 game win streak, I thought the Toronto game was the toughest. You guys had us on the ropes, hitting big shot after big shot, but then we took over in the 4th qtr. You guys were the best team for the first 3. Today's game was kind of a turnaround from that.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> I respect Toronto. Of all the games on our 13 game win streak, I thought the Toronto game was the toughest. You guys had us on the ropes, hitting big shot after big shot, but then we took over in the 4th qtr. You guys were the best team for the first 3. Today's game was kind of a turnaround from that.


:cheers:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'm not starting any more game threads (0-2 this season).

Sounds like I missed a great game, but I'll take a pass on watching it now.


----------

